# Accusé reception et Mail



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Voilà j'ai depuis peu franchi le pas et découvert le fabuleux monde de Mac et bien évidemment de OS. J'ai réussi à configurer  ma boite yahoo avec Mail que j'utilise maintenant tout le temps.
Ma question et de savoir si par le biais de cette application il est possible d'avoir des accusés de reception lorsque l'on envoie des mails. Si oui qu'elle est la marche à suivre pour faire fonctionner cette option.
Merci à tous 
Et vive Mac et macgénération


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2006)

Tu as fais une recherche dans macgé parce que je crois que ca a déja été dit !!!

Il s'agit d'une modification mais je ne sais plus du tout ou ca se fait 
Bonne recherche


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Non j'ai fait une recherche dans l aide de mail mais j ai rien trouver je vais maintenant faire une recherche sur macgénération merci de l'info.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir Obelix974,

Puisque le fil a été créé, voici ce que tu cherches http://home.tiscalinet.ch/david.frank/projects/mailpriority/, il s'agit de Mail Priority


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2006)

obelix974 a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> Voil&#224; j'ai depuis peu franchi le pas et d&#233;couvert le fabuleux monde de Mac et bien &#233;videmment de OS. J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; configurer  ma boite yahoo avec Mail que j'utilise maintenant tout le temps.
> Ma question et de savoir si par le biais de cette application il est possible d'avoir des accus&#233;s de reception lorsque l'on envoie des mails. Si oui qu'elle est la marche &#224; suivre pour faire fonctionner cette option.
> Merci &#224; tous
> Et vive Mac et macg&#233;n&#233;ration


Vous n'avez pas d&#251; beaucoup chercher   ! 10 secondes sur Google, et voil&#224; la r&#233;ponse : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966

EDIT: grill&#233; par AngelWithDustEyes 

&#199;a, c'est pour demander l'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception. Mais pour avoir une r&#233;ponse, &#231;a d&#233;pend surtout de la configuration du syst&#232;me utilis&#233; par le destinataire. En d'autres termes, il n'y a rien &#224; attendre en retour de ceux qui ne peuvent ou ne veulent pas retourner d'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Octobre 2006)

Bien fait, PA5CAL 


Bon, ben pareil ici, logiciel internet, forum internet, tout &#231;aaaa !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien suivi les indications du site http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966 mais malheuresement pour moi cela ne fonctionne pas j'ai envoyé deux mails de test à des amis qui ont lu les mail mais moi je n'ai rien reçu.
Si quelqu'un à une autre idée que celle du site je suis prenneur.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2006)

obelix974 a dit:


> J'ai bien suivi les indications du site http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966 mais malheuresement pour moi cela ne fonctionne pas j'ai envoyé deux mails de test à des amis qui ont lu les mail mais moi je n'ai rien reçu.
> Si quelqu'un à une autre idée que celle du site je suis prenneur.


Encore faut-il savoir si la messagerie de tes amis a effectivement répondu à l'accusé de réception.

Pour voir si le message contient bien la demande d'accusé de réception, fait une copie cachée (Cci) vers ta propre messagerie au moment de ton envoi, et regarde dans l'entête du message brut si la rubrique "_Disposition-Notification-To:_" est bien présente.


----------

